# BLOOD IN STOOL



## lex72886 (Apr 21, 2012)

I HAVE BEEN DOING REALLY WELL WITH MY IBS. MY SYMPTOMS SEEM TO BE GOING AWAY. UNFORTUNATELY TODAY I HAD A LARGE BOWL MOVEMENT. AND WHEN I LOOKED DOWN AT MY STOOL THERE WAS A STRIP OF BRIGHT RED ON MY STOOL. WHEN I WHIPED THERE WAS BLOOD IN THE TOILET PAPER. I ALSO NOTICED THAT IT HAPPEND AGAIN AFTER I PASSED A BOWL MOVEMENT THE 2ND TIME. AND WAS STILL ON THE TOLIET PAPER. SHOULD I BE CONCERNED? SHOULD I CALL MY DOCTOR? DON'T KNOW HOWT TO REACT. PLEASE HELP...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is a blood pattern you see that usually means something is bleeding as the stool exits (as opposed to having a bleeding ulcer in the stomach or bleeding from the lining of the intestines).Usually a stripe on the stool and/or on the toilet paper is a hemorrhoid. If this is new for you it can be worth getting a look-see.If you have a lot of pain, especially after a BM it could be a fissure.Both fissures and hemorrhoids may need medical attention, but often they don't need anything more than home care.Generally this isn't emergency see the doctor NOW kind of thing. If it ends up being a one off kind of thing you can wait to the next regular check up and discuss. If it starts happening pretty regularly and cream from the drug store doesn't help you may want to get checked sooner as there can be things that won't heal up on your own.Think of it like a cut on your finger. There are lots of paper cuts that you don't need to see a doctor for an heal just fine, but if it gets infected or you have a big cut that needs stitches then you need to see someone ASAP. If it is a minor irritation that bled a little bit it may not even do it a second time, or not again until you have a large BM that stretches/strains the hemorrhoid again.


----------



## lex72886 (Apr 21, 2012)

so this doesn't have anything to do with polyps or colon cancer?


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

lex72886 said:


> I HAVE BEEN DOING REALLY WELL WITH MY IBS. MY SYMPTOMS SEEM TO BE GOING AWAY. UNFORTUNATELY TODAY I HAD A LARGE BOWL MOVEMENT. AND WHEN I LOOKED DOWN AT MY STOOL THERE WAS A STRIP OF BRIGHT RED ON MY STOOL. WHEN I WHIPED THERE WAS BLOOD IN THE TOILET PAPER. I ALSO NOTICED THAT IT HAPPEND AGAIN AFTER I PASSED A BOWL MOVEMENT THE 2ND TIME. AND WAS STILL ON THE TOLIET PAPER. SHOULD I BE CONCERNED? SHOULD I CALL MY DOCTOR? DON'T KNOW HOWT TO REACT. PLEASE HELP...


Just from personal experience, I wouldn't panic. I have had blood on my toilet paper on the very rare occasion and all of my tests, both physical and blood, were perfect. On the day that this happened, did you have multiple bowel movements or did you notice any irritation around the opening? The reason I ask this is because you may have haemmorhoids or a fissure caused by straining. Also was there blood in the bowl? If you do mention blood to a doctor, it is usually common practice (at least in Australia) to order physical tests. Linda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are under 50 odds are very low for colon polyps.Typically the blood from those is buried in the stool as it comes from higher up and there usually isn't enough for you to see it easily. Usually they find that blood with a stool test that detects blood you can't see. This is one reason they do screening colonoscopies starting at age 50. Usually you have absolutely no indication anything is going on in there.Obvious bright blood on the outside of the stool (rather than hidden inside it) or on the toilet paper is almost always an anal irritation of some kind.


----------



## lex72886 (Apr 21, 2012)

Linda I had a very large bowl movement in the morning and I noticed a light red streak in my bowl movement . I whiped several times and noticed every whipe there was blood. Was a bright red lipstick red type of color. And I been to the bathroom twice after and theMovement weren't as large but they had streaks of blood on them. As if painted with a painting brush.As far as my polyps go I am concerned cause I had myColonoscopy this year at 25 and had one removed


----------



## lex72886 (Apr 21, 2012)

my ibs has kinda of also been acting up since this morning. i don't know if it's because i have been stressed over this situation or if i may have hurt myself


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you are overly concerned.. call your Dr.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

When did you have your colonoscopy?Linda


----------



## lex72886 (Apr 21, 2012)

4 months


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if that doesn't calm down the worries I don't know what will.I doubt they would do another colonoscopy so soon. Usually after a polyp removal they reduce your every 10 years to a recheck in 2-5 years.Polyps don't grow that fast, and they take decades to turn into cancer. That is why removing them every few years prevents colon cancer very effectively.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So try to relax about colon cancer. Remembering your other posts... you seem a bit *too* concerned about it. If you are living in fear of it... that isn't healthy. And probably make syou feel miserable. You don't have to live like that! Get some treatment for your anxiety if you are having trouble letting go of the cancer fear. Please... you deserve treatment....Talk to your Dr about it.


----------



## lex72886 (Apr 21, 2012)

i guess that helps. i went to pass a bowl today and there was blood floating around the stool...kinda scary. don't know if i should rough it out or just got to the doctor


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It appears you can't relax about this... so... Why not just call the Dr and see what they say.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

lex72886 said:


> 4 months


The reason I asked about your colonoscopy was to put your mind at rest. If you had it 4 months ago, then you have to have faith in your doctor that they have done the test properly. If you are getting blood now, it is probably something like haemmorhoids. That usually produces bright red blood. It might be a good idea to speak with your doctor and tell him/her of your anxiety about your result and current situation. They may be able to make suggestions or explain things in a way that will further put you at ease. I have been in your position and know how hopeless it feels to have to rely on others for answers, but you have had the physical testing done recently and it all looked OK. That should offer you some reassurance.Linda


----------

